# anyone with '15 '16 Murano help on this one?



## groovimus (Mar 27, 2018)

OK I bought a 2016 salvaged Murano platinum, runs great but the collision shop did not replace the front distance sensor which obviously didn't make it through the collision. It mounts onto the front bumper RHS. The problem is we cannot find the branch of the harness to connect this sensor. Does anyone know where this harness section branches off this sensor? we may be able to construct a patch for this and I already have found a possible place to tap into the CAN bus. But it would be helpful to know more about where this piece of wiring used to be and why it is not visible if it was cut. Any photos would be great. I've actually considered going to a car lot and paying them to take detailed pictures but was thinking you guys might know something. TG ~ Houston


----------

